# Jar Datei nicht ausführbar



## The_Redstoner_HD (28. Mrz 2018)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
ich habe ein Problem unzwar  möchte ich eine .jar Datei mit einem Doppelklick ausführen aber es funktioniert nicht. Ich habe mich mal im Internet erkundikt und alle Websites haben gesagt man es muss eine Datei in dem Archiv sei mit ein paar Zeichen. Ich habe mal bei mir geguckt aber es war auch die Datei drin aber andere "Texte". Und ich habe mal gehört, dass man auch wenn man eine Datei mit javaw öffnet, dass dann sie nicht die cmd öffnet. Kann mir jemand weiter helfen? Hab alles mit Eclipse programmiert.

LG Benni (aka.The_Redstoner_HD)

YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEHIVNEcTWhppEd82wPaowQ?view_as=subscriber


----------



## The_Redstoner_HD (28. Mrz 2018)

The_Redstoner_HD hat gesagt.:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> ich habe ein Problem unzwar  möchte ich eine .jar Datei mit einem Doppelklick ausführen aber es funktioniert nicht. Ich habe mich mal im Internet erkundikt und alle Websites haben gesagt man es muss eine Datei in dem Archiv sei mit ein paar Zeichen. Ich habe mal bei mir geguckt aber es war auch die Datei drin aber andere "Texte". Und ich habe mal gehört, dass man auch wenn man eine Datei mit javaw öffnet, dass dann sie nicht die cmd öffnet. Kann mir jemand weiter helfen? Hab alles mit Eclipse programmiert.
> 
> LG Benni (aka.The_Redstoner_HD)
> ...


----------



## Thallius (28. Mrz 2018)

Kannst du es denn aus der shell heraus starten?


----------



## The_Redstoner_HD (28. Mrz 2018)

Ja das geht


----------



## The_Redstoner_HD (28. Mrz 2018)

Ich habe noch ein Problem unzwar möchte ich die Datei nachher auch verschicken. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Neumi5694 (2. Apr 2018)

Wenn die Anwendung in der Shell per "javaw -jar filename.jar" (also ohne Angabe der Main-Klasse) startet, dann ist die Datei so weit in Ordnung, es liegt also nicht an deinem Code oder Eclipse.
Der Fehler ist in Windows zu suchen oder was auch immer du verwendest.
Wenn du in der Kommandozeile die folgenden Befehle eintippst, solltest du diese Rückmeldungen kriegen:

```
C:\WINDOWS\system32>assoc .jar
.jar=jarfile

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ftype jarfile
jarfile="C:\Program Files\Java\jre-9.0.4\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "%1" %*

C:\WINDOWS\system32>
```
(der Pfad zur Java Runtime kann freilich anders lauten).
Du kannst jetzt über die Registry oder die Windows-UI so lange rumwurschteln, bis die Zuweisung wieder passt oder aber du installierst einfach die Java-Runtime neu. Die sollte die Zuweisungen für dich vornehmen.

Kleiner Tip: Schau dir mal launch4j an. Damit kannst du eine kleine ausführbare Datei erzeugen, welche die Runtime für dich raussucht und ansteuert, dann ist es egal, ob die Zuweisung passt oder nicht.


----------



## JavaAnfängerMarvin (4. Apr 2018)

Hast du vllt ein Bild als Unbenannt.png eingespeichert? bei mir hat es sich nur ohne bild öffnen lassen. und dann habe ich das Bild in Hallo umbennannt und jetzt ging es


----------

